# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  xml merging  (یکی کردن چند فایل xml)

## mosiera98

با سلام
 اگه کسی در مورد xml reader ,xml writer ,xml merging کدی و برنامه ای داره 
یک کمکی هم به ما بکنه 
حقیقت اینه که میخام چند تا فایل xml رو از تو یک فولدر بخونم و همه رو تبدیل به یک فایل single کنم بعد اون فایل رو با xml  توی وب نشون بدم
الان یک فایل رو می تونم نشون بدم اما زیاد جالب نیست چون هر xml حکم یک رکورد داده رو داره
در ضمن کد خوندن از فایلهای موجود درون فولدر هم اگه کسی لطف کنه ممنون میشم
با asp.net 2 , C#‎       lang


از دوستان و علما هر کس راه حل بهتری داره خوشحال میشیم بشنویم و ببینیم


با تشکر

گروه نرم افزاری پرینکس

----------


## mosiera98

دوستان دانشمند:
یه راهنمایی کوچک   و یا یه سمپل کد هم مارا ارضا می کند 
فدات شم





یه نظری بدید دیگه  بابا نا سلامتی هم وطنیم

----------


## eyes_shut_number1

www.macromediax.com

----------


## eyes_shut_number1

فکر کنم اینطوری بتونین )htman mishe(
 Imports System.Data Imports
 System.Data.SqlClient 
Public Class Form1 
Private Sub Form1_Load
(ByVal sender As System.Object, ByVal e As System.EventArgs) Handles MyBase.Load 
Dim ds As New  DataSet
 
ds.ReadXml("c:\FisrtXml.xml", XmlReadMode.InferSchema) 
ds.ReadXml("c:\SecondXml.xml", XmlReadMode.InferSchema)
 ds.WriteXml("c:\Merge.xml") 
End Sub 
End Class

----------

